# Having a hard time coping



## Anubis_Star (Jul 25, 2012)

Not exactly german Shepherd related - I lost my dad exactly two weeks ago, right before fathers day. Extremely sudden and unexpected, heart attack in the middle of the night. We still lived together and were really close. Ive been having a really hard time adjusting, this is my first time really experiencing a close death. Then I find out tonight that my husky just died.

Let me explain that relationship - I lived with an ex for almost 4 years, we both bought puppies at the same time. His Hannibal was 6 days older than my Zeke, they grew up together, I raised and trained them both. We had a very nasty break up, I was suppose to be given Hannibal but he lied to me and said he sold him. All he really did was keep him locked in the backyard. And all I know now was he was only 6 years old, May 19 2007, and he died tonight. I cant help but judge and assume that whatever happened, if I had him it WOULDNT of happened 

Ive just kind of lost it. I dont know how to handle, how to cope, how to comprehend. Why all this bad stuff is happening to me?

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## gsdsar (May 21, 2002)

I am so sorry for the loss of your father. It's a pain that does not go away, but it does lessen in time. Cheap words, I know, but I am 25 years post losing my dad and I still think of him daily. Know that he is still with you in spirit. When you think of him out if the blue, it's him, letting you know he is still with you. 

God bless. Stay strong. 




Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## RebelGSD (Mar 20, 2008)

I am so sorry. My father died suddenly, he was gone in 3 seconds, just had dinner and sat down to watch TV. It is hard to cope with it. And another loss, it is not fair. Hang in there and spend some quality time with your pup and the people you do have.


----------



## DWP (Mar 31, 2011)

*So sorry for your loss*

I lost my Father when he was only 46. I wish I could say somthing that would make the pain go away, but it has been 28 years for me and I still miss him like crazy. 
Keep trying. Keep taking the next step. Keep going to work. Keep looking fo joy. Keep remembering the good times. It is difficult on many days and down right almost impossible on others, but keep trying.


----------



## Sunflowers (Feb 17, 2012)

That is a lot of bricks the falling on you in such a short time. I am so very sorry. The only thing I can think of is that Hannibal went to be with your dad. 
Sending sunshine your way.


----------



## jang (May 1, 2011)

There are no words to lessen your grief...gsdsar said it best....please try to find comfort in your place of peace and keep your memories and love alive..I am very sorry for your losses...jan


----------



## Loneforce (Feb 12, 2012)

I am sorry for your loss of your father  My dad died in 2000 from congestive heart failure. It was very tough and I think about him every day. Prayers to your family...


----------



## Shade (Feb 20, 2012)

Honestly, I find talking helps as I'm prone to bottling bad emotions inside.

I talk to both my animals and human family and friends, that helps me personally. But if it got really bad I would seek professional help, sometimes having a completely unbiased sounding board helps the most.

You can check quietly to see if your workplace covers it, I know mine does and it's completely confidential. *Noone* from the company actually knows who is using the service, they just know it's being utilized. I like that fact it's there if needed and I wouldn't have to worry about other people knowing about personal things like that, even HR or head office


----------



## ROXsteady64 (May 2, 2013)

I am so sorry for the loss of your Father. I can't imagine it right now. The love and memories you have is something you'll never loose. He'll always be with you. Find peace in that. Loosing a pet is just as hard as well. You will learn to cope with both. Keep your friends and family close to talk with. That helps alot. 
I lost my beloved GSD 6 years ago and he was only 9 and just had to put my cat down in February. I just now was able to get another GSD pup at the end of April and OH BOY am I glad I did. THe love is amazing for sure. Pets will do that everytime


----------



## JackandMattie (Feb 4, 2013)

I am so sorry for your losses. I can't imagine the heartache you must be feeling, and I'm sure I don't have the words to cure it. I can offer only my support and condolences. You are in my prayers.


----------



## blackshep (Aug 3, 2012)

I'm so sorry for your loss.

I lost my mom to cancer in September. While it wasn't as sudden, it was very quick and very difficult to process. I miss her every day and there are times that I just feel so angry that she was taken from me so soon, she was only 62. I don't think you ever stop missing them. She died the weekend before Thanksgiving. Then we had to get through my dad's birthday in Nov, Christmas, she was a New Years baby, my birthday in Feb and sister's birthdays and the worst, the first mother's day without her. The firsts are the hardest, and you miss them terribly.

If it helps, the sad moments become less frequent as time passes. 

As for the dog, I'm sorry about him too. Perhaps it was a sudden illness. I lost a cat to cancer when he was just 4 years of age, it does happen. And when he died, my horse was injured and on stall rest, and he blew up while I was starting him back to work and broke my hand. I was in the hospital (for surgery to put pins in) when my cat had to be put down. Talk about all the bad stuff happening at once. So it's not just you that it happens to, if that gives you any comfort.

I'm so sorry for your troubles, but do feel free to unload on us, we're good listeners. 

((big hugs))


----------



## bga (Jan 30, 2013)

The last few years have been similar for me. One unthinkable thing after another that left me thinking when will it ever end? 

It's true that you never "get over it". However, it does become slightly easier over time ... less 'raw' if you will.

Take it one day at a time, one hour if you have too. Cling to those who are close to you. 

I believe with all my heart that they are together and you will see them again some day.


----------



## kiya (May 3, 2010)

I'm sorry for your losses and the pain you feel. I truely understand what it feels like to have what seems like everything in your life crumbling. I keep telling myself over and over "somethings we have no control over" sometimes you just have to (in my very own words) suck it up and deal with it. Be strong someday the pain will be a memory.


----------



## Breaker's mom (May 27, 2008)

Yes it is rough. I have experienced much the same. My sheltie in August, my beloved shepherd Breaker in November and my father quite suddenly in Feburary. It happens....

Be strong, yes. But when the tears threaten, let them fall too.


----------



## Zeeva (Aug 10, 2010)

Hey hey :c I'm sorry for your losses. Hopefully time will ease some of your woes. You know we are here for you. PM almost anyone on the forum and they'll offer support, strength and condolences. Please stay in touch with us through this difficult time as we all care about you. 

Having a husky, I kind of understand the attachment there...sort of one-way, no? My little guy is so independent it makes me laugh. I'm sorry you lost two things so close to you in such a short span of time.

I know you work nights. There are some people here who've been kind when I've had insomnia. PM me if you need to talk to anyone if you're up at work late. I may not be in the best of shape to give advice but I'm here to support you and lend an ear when I can...

Sending strength your way...huggles.


----------



## CarrieJ (Feb 22, 2011)

I am sorry for your troubles. 
I relinquished custody of my epileptic GSD (Alice) when I "divorced" after 15 years.
I miss her daily, but financially where I live I can't swing my rent and her medical needs and thought that it would be a better environment..

Things do get better, time eases the pain. 
I lost my father in '96 to cancer and my mother in '09 to Diabetis related complications.

https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?...40766.171274739679432&type=1&relevant_count=1

I hope that link worked.


----------



## llombardo (Dec 11, 2011)

I understand how your feeling. I lost my mom just over a year ago. It was not what we expected the outcome to be and I still feel a sense of loss and shock. Not to long ago we lost my mom's dog. Both to cancer. Not a day goes by that I don't think of my mom. I write to her, talk to her, listen to voice mails, and look at pictures. At first doing all those things made me cry. Now I cry every now and then, but mostly I feel comfort, especially when I hear her voice. My dogs have been a saving grace. They went through the whole ordeal with me. My hours were off, I spent lots of time away from home. I did get to bring each one to see my mom, because my dogs loved my mom. They seemed to understand and offered comfort to her and to me. After she died I brought some of her clothes to my house. I put them in the dog crate, since it wasn't being used and I needed to make room. My oldest dog that adored my mom, managed to get a shirt out and I found her laying on it when I came home.


----------



## sitstay (Jan 20, 2003)

I am sorry for the losses you have been dealing with. My Dad died in 2006, and it was very sudden. Go easy on yourself. It takes time.
Sheilah


----------



## Diesel and Lace (Apr 15, 2013)

Take things day by day, hour by hour, minute by minute. I lost my mother very suddenly, I still had her horse and week later it died and 6 months to the day after that I lost her I lost my Grandmother (who was like my mother). The pain and sadness does not go away but it will ease with time. Some days you will feel mad, some sad, some ok. Let yourself feel all these things so you can heal and move on with your life. If you ever want to chat or need to beat someones ear please feel free to PM me. 

Just remember time heals all wounds, give time some time. :wub:


----------



## 1sttimeforgsd (Jul 29, 2010)

Life can seem so unfair at times, try to dwell on the good things around you and the memories that can never be taken away. I am sorry for your losses and I hope that life will start bringing you happiness instead of sorrow.


----------



## Daisy&Lucky's Mom (Apr 24, 2011)

I am so sorry for your loss of your dad. i lost the man who did all the dad stuff two years ago . Loss is so hard particularly someone that close to you as a parent. The pain does lessen . Sending warm thoughts and telling Berleen and Zeke to stay close . I know they will comfort you. Take care of yourself .
Maggi


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

I am sorry about your dad, and your dog. That's a lot to take for anyone. I am hoping that your dad, since he was sleeping when it happened, and it was unexpected did not suffer much. I know that doesn't stop the feelings of loss and the grief. 

As for the dog, you can't really say whether it would happen if you were with him or not. Things like hemangiosarcoma can take dogs really quickly with few or no symptoms. It is probably best to just believe that to be the case, give the benefit of the doubt, because there really is nothing you can do at this point to make for a different outcome. And harboring more reasons to be angry with an x prevents you from moving on from him.


----------



## vjt555 (Nov 14, 2003)

I am so sorry for your pain. I hope joy comes to you soon.


----------



## Shikobasmith (Jul 1, 2013)

My emotions are with you... It is deeply sad that you have lost your dear one. I think that you should move one and adopt another one. Truly your life will again become happy.


----------



## mechanic1908 (Jul 16, 2013)

I'm very sorry for your losses.
I know where you are coming from though.
I lost my Dad to lung cancer last summer.
Then one year later almost to the day, my best friend and protector of 10 years, My GSD "Angel" died of cancer.
Life really sucks sometimes, but it does get better.
Just try and keep moving forward , it seems to help.
Best of luck to you.
Eric


----------

